# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  russian five 5mg taps real or not?

## young steroid man

i thing they are real..  :AaGreen22:

----------


## young steroid man

more...

----------


## xdojinx

this picture by madrussian says they are fake for sure.
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...4&d=1135120343

I got the sameones and the contact is stubborn about them being real....they are fake for sure but what the pills contain is another thing.

pm me maybe we got them from same contact.

----------


## young steroid man

more ARE YOU 100% sure!!?  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## young steroid man

more

----------


## young steroid man

numpers= 351003exp.x108

----------


## j0nne

toisinaan nois on metyylitestoo toisinaan ei mit&#228;&#228;n...toimi ainaski frendill&#228;

----------


## Howardo

Looks real to me. eat 10 every day, and after a few days you will know if they are fake or real..

----------


## Howardo

Looks real to me. eat 10 every day, and after a few days you will know if they are fake or real..

----------


## young steroid man

okey i am eat 5 taps 4 days i have to get 10 taps per day...

----------


## young steroid man

oon ny vet&#228;ny noita 5 tapuu p&#228;iv&#228;ss&#228; 4 p&#228;iv&#228;&#228; ei k&#228; paljo oo tullu painoo ehk&#228; noin kilo tai pari... mut pit&#228;&#228; vaihtaa toi 10 tapuun per p&#228;iv&#228;... metyylitestoo millasta testoo se on? tossa han pit&#228;s olla testoo ja anabolista....

----------


## j0nne

nelj&#228;s p&#228;iv&#228;s kilo tai pari seh&#228;n on jo paljon! yleens&#228; noi alkaa potkii kunnolvast viikon kahen p&#228;&#228;st&#228;... metyylitesto on VITUN maksatoksista..
paljos maksoit noista?

----------


## xdojinx

siinä pitäis olla just sitä mitä siinä levyssä lukee. methyltesto on hyvin vähän anabolinen, vaikutuksena on enintään agressiivisuus oton jälkeen (tommonen selitys löyty netistä). kokeiletko noita yksinään vai onko jotain muuta sen kanssa? kahdessa viikos pitäis huomaa oliko mitään vaikutusta mutta ei noi arikhinin pilsuja ole ainakaan joten feikkejä ne on.

----------


## xdojinx

> neljäs päiväs kilo tai pari sehän on jo paljon! yleensä noi alkaa potkii kunnolvast viikon kahen päästä... metyylitesto on VITUN maksatoksista..
> paljos maksoit noista?


paino heittelee ihan normaalistikin kilon jopa parin joten en vielä innostuis hirveesti.

----------


## j0nne

> paino heittelee ihan normaalistikin kilon jopa parin joten en vielä innostuis hirveesti.


niinhän se tekee mut meinasin et miks nostaa annosta jos viis toimii

----------


## xdojinx

> niinhän se tekee mut meinasin et miks nostaa annosta jos viis toimii


tosta mä oon ihan samaa mieltä. siis jos ne kilo kaks oli ryssä vitosista eikä vaikka suuresta nestemäärästä kehossa.
miten jonne muuten se sun toka cycle onnistu? mä oon tehnyt vaan yhden rundin ja alotan toisen kolmenviikon sisällä.

----------


## j0nne

ihan jees nyt on nelj&#228;s menossa

----------


## judge_dread

hey bros speak some English

----------


## MichaelCC

WTF is that? Cannot understand any words. Hey bros, what about using PMs for writing in your national language?
Or write in English, so all guys here can read it too.

----------


## xdojinx

> WTF is that? Cannot understand any words. Hey bros, what about using PMs for writing in your national language?
> Or write in English, so all guys here can read it too.


sorry guys

----------


## funbos

> hey bros speak some English


yep speak some english  :Smilie:  btw JD you have mail  :Smilie: 

and this dbol is fake and why, because : ma inne litery niż powinien mieć, napisy są po angielsku a powinny byc napisane cyrylicą. ale może zawierają coś w sobie tylko co  :Smilie:   :7up:

----------


## MichaelCC

> yep speak some english. btw JD you have mail.
> 
> and this dbol is fake and why, because : ma inne litery niż powinien mieć, napisy są po angielsku a powinny byc napisane cyrylicą. ale może zawierają coś w sobie tylko co


for these of us who don't know Polish language here is translations:
"It has different letters than it should have, texts are in english and it has to been in Cyrilics (azbuka), but it can contains something, but who know what ...."
.... sorry FUNBOS  :Wink:

----------


## young steroid man

juuh no nostan varmuuven vuoksen 10 tapuun ei se haittoo vaikka v&#228;h&#228; enempi sivareita tulee  :Smilie:

----------


## young steroid man

musta noi ehkä eioo feikkii sit näkee parin viiko kuluttua.. ja enoo kyl varma tuliko se paino ryssistä vai ihan normaalista painon heittelystä... miten voitte todistaa ettei noi oo akrivin tapuja?

----------


## funbos

> for these of us who don't know Polish language here is translations:
> "It has different letters than it should have, texts are in english and it has to been in Cyrilics (azbuka), but it can contains something, but who know what ...."
> .... sorry FUNBOS


hmm Rafal ????

----------


## j0nne

> musta noi ehkä eioo feikkii sit näkee parin viiko kuluttua.. ja enoo kyl varma tuliko se paino ryssistä vai ihan normaalista painon heittelystä... miten voitte todistaa ettei noi oo akrivin tapuja? koska keltä ostin nää nii se ei huijjais... ja se ite on vetäny näitä paljo.. ja ne on toiminu...



they are 100% fake.. :7up:

----------


## Seajackal

Man do I need to talk to you guys in Japanese or what fvcking worldwide
convention you guys made here to get the final conclusion that it's
NISEMONO??? (Go and guess what it means  :Wink/Grin:  )

----------


## young steroid man

VITTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! miten paljo &#228;ij&#228;ll&#228; on kokonemusta n&#228;ist&#228; aineista jonne?

----------


## young steroid man

jees jees  :Smilie:  what are you thing Seajackal are the fake or real?

----------


## Seajackal

I told you NISEMONO, go and guess what I said.  :Wink:

----------


## young steroid man

okey i clear that... sorry  :Smilie:  if you know are the real or not I like to hear that  :Smilie:  thanks pro...

----------


## j0nne

> jees jees  what are you thing Seajackal are the fake or real?


they are fakes or counterfeits ..but sometimes they contain some some steroids usually methyl test because it is so cheap.. real akris dont have any word of english.. If I were you I would use those.. next time buy bd dbols :Nutkick:

----------


## lineman78

these dbols look fake to me as well. I have the same ones and they do not say Made in Russia. The long name that begins with the letter M is in small font as well. I've taken the ones I have and they are surely real. Sorry bro.

----------


## young steroid man

if the have someting mehtytesto wen it get anabolic effekt and hau mats get more weight in two month? thanks..  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Seajackal

Lineman78, welcome aboard, bro!


Young steroid man, Nisemono = fake in Japanese hehe. BTW take the chances
that those tabs contains some methyltest, this shit is stronger than anadrols
to your liver, you can't take this shit longer than 2 weeks even at the lowest
dosage of 25mg/day and you will feel the agressiveness from this shit 40
minutes after you take it, a damn good selfsteem feeling, you go and lift
what you have in mind, break you fvcking records in squats and shit but
your liver is being damaged, I do take methyltest tabs once in awhile when
I happen to make my mind on going a little heavier, BTW I put on 90 lbs
over my last max for leg press last sun, so I can tell methyltest works for
me but *I don't advise abusing it don't think that this shit has a crazy
anabolic effect for packing on mass cuz you will eventually get pissed off*
That's my 2 cents.
What happend to the TERMINATOR avatar, young roid man?  :Smilie:

----------


## j0nne

> if the have someting mehtytesto wen it get anabolic effekt and hau mats get more weight in two month? thanks..


wtf hau mats :1laugh:   :Haha:

----------


## young steroid man

voi vittu mit&#228; v&#228;li&#228;!! Saatna!!!!

----------


## young steroid man

okey thanks...  :Smilie:  i lost it...  :Smilie:

----------


## young steroid man

**** THEY ARE FAKE AI GROUWN litle 3-4kg put i get nearly impotent!  :Icon Pissedoff:   :Icon Pissedoff:   :Evil2:  russian five is shit in the ass  :Icon Pissedoff:  ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sevenmann

10 a day is far too much, 5 or 6 is plenty
and generally they kick in pretty fast so you should know soon if they are good or not
Me, personally, I dont trust Russian D bol anymore ..........

----------

